# Help



## Howey (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow. No replies?

The seats have been installed. They look great. The material for the door panels and dash is sitting in the trunk. The local Chevy dealer refused to put it in. 

I've got two estimates from upholstery shops, one for $650, one for $1k. Both cite the difficulty in replacing the cloth panels on the doors as the reason.

Does anyone on here have any access to a service manual or something that explains how to remove those panels????


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you post pictures of the panels you want removed to refinishing?


----------

